# Addition "shell" cost per square foot - is this reasonable?



## manhattan42

*Cheap...*

$125-$150 per square foot is cheap for an addition by today's standards and material and labor costs....especially for DC and environs...

Depending on what goes into you 16X40, a 640sf addition, $125-$150 psf can be a dead cheap giveaway on the contractor's part...especially if it involves a bathroom, kitchen, or other costly add-on...

You can keep looking as you like, but to find prices quoted other than you have been given..unlikley or actually higher...


----------



## ourzoo

Thanks manhattan42. You said depending on what goes into the addition $125 to $150 is cheap. Well, the contractor is putting nothing into the addition. It's only framing with the exterior finished, and of course the foundation. I would be finishing the addition with cost over and above the contractors estimate.

One of the things that bothers me is that there is a local modular home builder that will put up and entire 840 square foot house with full basement, heating, wiring and finished interior for just about the same cost per square foot. Of course there are the added unknowns of dealing with an existing structure, and maybe my contractor is building in some insurance.

Thanks for your thoughts! r/Tom


----------



## joasis

Sounds very high to me...I think I would explore a few more bids before buying into that expense...I don't care how many people say costs are in line for a given area, but material costs DO NOT vary that much across the country. Unless framers and others are making 200% more then a lower market, there is no reason for a small shell to cost more then a finished custom home..anywhere.

Aftwer talking with other GC's across the land and following many forums on building costs, it seems the market labor and land costs (lots) are the primary reason for seeing skyrocketing home prices. I can build and sell a 1200 sq ft home here for 95k, but the lot only cost me $3000...same home in OKC, 145k....

I used to live in Rockville, Md., and I wonder what 2x4's cost there now compared to what i am paying for them?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

I agree with joasis,

We are based in New england and do these kinds of additions, but to a finished completion. 
The costs of materials around here and land, as well, are some of the highest in the nation. 
I wouldn't mind getting that kind of money for such an addition as you describe.
By the sounds of it, we would definetely beat that price and include all the drywall, wood trim, paint, carpet/flooring, roofing, electrical, etc...

My suggestion also is to get some more estimates...

-2 cents -


----------



## ourzoo

Joasis, AtlanticWBConst,

Thanks for your comments. Given your recommendations, I will get another estimate. The modular home builder I mentioned in my last post also does stick-built and is thought of highly by a couple of my co-workers. I'll post the results.

Joasis - a 2x4x8 at one of the big chains costs $2.26. A precut is $2.21.

Thanks again!

r/Tom


----------



## joasis

Cheaper then we pay here...so go figure.


----------



## Dustin07

some folks I know of here in the Seattle area (suburb about 30 miles south) just paid about $122/ft for a 360sq ft add on. no bath or kitchen, but did have a couple other exepensive add ons. I think the slab cost more, two sky lights, and river rock on the outside I think was around $2500 extra or something like that.

I'm hoping to do a large add on soon myself but I'm going up as well so I hope to find a much better cost per ft...


----------



## Hankdoll

Ourzoo, what did you end up going with? What was the final cost for the shell? Currently in same situation in so. california. Thansks.


----------



## Brik

Sort of similar but dated info. In 1998 I paid about $22/sq ft for a second story addition, 700 sq ft. Included Anderson windows, clear grain Western red cedar siding, tyvek, roof and tie-in to house. No foundation as this was going up, not out. A lot of complicated framing due to dormers, angles, etc. $22 was shell only, water tight and finished on the exterior. Contractor paid the permit fee out of his cut. In and out in 9 days. His was not the lowest price. I went higher price for faster start to completion time to minimize the amount of time I had a big hole in my roof!


----------



## Dustin07

wow I'd be more than happy to pay $22/sq ft for the upstairs!

I have my official drawings in hand, now it's a matter of having contractor quote it. I hope to have prices for my project very soon. (not to hijack this thread...)


----------



## Hankdoll

Yes, $22 is amazing. Dustin, please keep us updated on what you hear!


----------



## ourzoo

*Frustration continues..*

Hankdoll and all.. 

Thanks for the comments. I had completely forgotten about this thread since my posting in July. I did a Google search on shell estimates for more information and this thread popped up with recent postings.. what are the chances.

I'm more frustrated now than ever. I've been introduced to three builders since the July post and two seemed enthusiastic at first then didn't take the time to develop even a rough estimate. I even offered to pay them for their time but no luck, they just didn't have any interest. Two days ago I received another estimate for a "finished exterior" shell, no insulation, no wiring, no plumbing, just an empty shell. I was planning to purchase the windows. The addition is about 44'x16' with a full height basement/foundation. The contractor wanted $85.00 per sq-ft. Sounded good but just to be sure I asked if this was a building footprint sq-ft or total floorspace sq-ft. They stated that this would be 44'x16'x2(floors)x$85.00 or $120,000. Guess there's more work than workers around here. I can't believe these costs.

This addition is very uncomplicated. Just a box stuck on the side of a Cape Cod. The "basement" floor level on the addition side of the house is level with the ground (walk-out basement) so the only excavation is for the footings. So the basement is actually framed with siding.

I'm now thinking about breaking this project down and getting foundation and framing estimates on my own to see why this thing is costing so much. I'm about ready to have the plans formally drawn-up ($6,000 which also seems high) and GC this myself.

Thanks for asking! -r/Tom


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

As A drafter they 6k seems like a good deal Esp. since a Architect or Engineer needs to sign off on them. The One i used to work for Just the Signoff was 1500 (sometimes He'd cut deals for friends)......


----------



## Hankdoll

ourzoo said:


> I'm more frustrated now than ever. I've been introduced to three builders since the July post and two seemed enthusiastic at first then didn't take the time to develop even a rough estimate. I even offered to pay them for their time but no luck, they just didn't have any interest. Two days ago I received another estimate for a "finished exterior" shell, no insulation, no wiring, no plumbing, just an empty shell. I was planning to purchase the windows. The addition is about 44'x16' with a full height basement/foundation. The contractor wanted $85.00 per sq-ft. Sounded good but just to be sure I asked if this was a building footprint sq-ft or total floorspace sq-ft. They stated that this would be 44'x16'x2(floors)x$85.00 or $120,000.


 That seems really pricey and it's probably no more than $30-40k in materials.



ourzoo said:


> Guess there's more work than workers around here. I can't believe these costs.


 It's funny because I do compensation for a major southern california real estate developer and home builder and the market is not nearly what it was 8 months ago for construction. I was hoping the current slow down would translate into cheaper building costs for moi...but I've yet to see it. Good luck if you try going it alone.


----------



## angelwynd7

Hi
I, too, am wanting to add addition to existing room. It would be two story addition, tying into roofline. Addition would be 18'x30', on concrete slab with radiant heat first floor. There will be electric to code, some windows, no plumbing, no doors, cedar siding, finished interior walls and floors. The quote I got was "somewhere" between 80k-100K. I am upstate NY,near Poughkeepsie. This did not include building permit or plans. EEEK.
Maybe I should just redecorate?


----------



## crecore

angelwynd7 said:


> Hi
> I am upstate NY,near Poughkeepsie. quote]
> 
> 
> :no: Upstate :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: You're "up-city" maybe... the state is MUCH much bigger than the city! You're 230 miles SOUTH of me! I know I know, that's just what they say down there... but it drives us crazy up here!
> 
> Unfortunately the state forgets about us too and we end up paying taxes for all of the NYC medicare system, roads, etc.
> 
> OK, sorry... back on topic about this thread. $20/sqft off the top of my head seems pretty good for a shell (labor only) so even if it's double down there... hmmm? now plans... I just did addition plans for a similarly sized addition, removal of deck roof and patio doors, tie in two roofs all on an SIP house for $1k, rendered color views before and after for the guys wife (which entailed drawing almost all of the house), sized windows, new chimney for fireplace, elevations for the town, stick built roof plan and also specs to have trusses quoted, stamped NYS for another $150 with required energy audit. I used the rendered views to get the job, it was like a free estimate. But I had invested two site visits; one for the "look see" and plan and a second for more detailed elevation measurements and I was also given a set of original house plans.
> 
> With distance planning for additions is more difficult, it can be done. Lots of communication, existing house plans and accurate measurements must be had. If you guys cant find anyone close or are willing to sacrifice some time to save some money let me know if I can help.


----------



## UKCON

The original price quoted you IS reasonable. You can always find cheaper but there is usually a cost associated with going the cheaper route. 

My company is currently building an 370sf addition is SE Washington Dc, and we have many years experience in building in Baltimore: Please believe that it is more expensive building in DC.
Anyone who tells you that construction cost are only calculated in Labor and Material terms is over simplifying[FONT=&quot] the [/FONT]business. My recommendation is that quality, contractor honesty and competence should be of primary importance....remember everything else is negotiable. 

If you decide to GC the project yourself you will then truly know have much additions cost to build...just remember to put a value on your time too.


----------



## Blondesense

UKCON, of course those prices sound good, they're from five years ago!

Welcome to the forum! A lot of people will search old threads if they have a similar problem, so adding to an old thread is not necessarily a bad idea. Just keep in mind the original poster may have already resolved his/her question, or have disappeared from sight.


----------



## hyunelan2

I'm in a different geographic area, but according to our permit files, here are the 5 most recent addition permits and their permitted costs in my database:

981sqft, $74K
765sqft, $60K
750sqft, $26K
608sqft, $41,800
560sqft, $72,947

You can see that list really isn't super-helpful, since we don't know materials used or pre-existing conditions. It does show that $70-$80 sqft is about the going rate, with $130 on the high end. People can also lie about the costs, to keep the permit cost down, as the permit cost is 0.5% of the improvement.


----------



## BigGuy01

joasis said:


> Sounds very high to me...I think I would explore a few more bids before buying into that expense...I don't care how many people say costs are in line for a given area, but material costs DO NOT vary that much across the country. Unless framers and others are making 200% more then a lower market, there is no reason for a small shell to cost more then a finished custom home..anywhere.
> 
> Aftwer talking with other GC's across the land and following many forums on building costs, it seems the market labor and land costs (lots) are the primary reason for seeing skyrocketing home prices. I can build and sell a 1200 sq ft home here for 95k, but the lot only cost me $3000...same home in OKC, 145k....
> 
> I used to live in Rockville, Md., and I wonder what 2x4's cost there now compared to what i am paying for them?


Real estate pricing has nothing to do with material costs, it's mainly features and location. i.e. a House overlooking Puget Sound in Everett, will run you about $150k for a 1200 square foot home. Same house up in Stanwood overlooking puget sound with a view of the islands and overcast of the sun, will run you $300,000

Or you can go into Monroe, have no view of anything, and same house will cost $100,000. Or up in Sedro-Woolley, same house will run you about $85,000. 

Assuming the land is the same for each (size of yard) same floor plans, everything.

DO not at anytime assume custom homes are cheaper than renovations, when there are far too many factors that determine the price of a home on a real estate market that veries every 10 miles. LIterally. 

Also, if you're in a neighborhood, all the houses are $300,000 houses, one of your neighbors sells their house for $250,000. That neighbor devalued your home $50,000, meaning when you go to sell your home, or buy a brand new home in the same neighborhood, and it has the same floor plan, that home cannot exceed $250,000 because its value has been declined because of the neighbors.

Real Estate is a big family biz in my family. 

That said, regarding the cost of $125 to $150 psf, in my area, you're talking $250 to $300 per square foot for an addition. 

What also factors into the price, is manpower (how many employees) timelines, materials (to include how long it will take to get them, how much materials will cost, what type of materials, etc) and code conformaties (recepticle every 12 feet, etc) and then how much that person is paying each member of his/her crew etc. etc. etc.

Overall, $125 to $150 is a steal. 

But do not EVER compare a homes cost to remodel vs buying new, nor EVER compare home values, when home values DRASTICALLY change every 10 miles. Is there a gas line by the house? is it by a highway? is it by a city access point? is it in the boonies? is there water nearby? does it have septic? sewer? what kind of siding does it have? does it have a swimming pool? what size garage? how many rooms? what kind of light features does it have? deck? how big? what shape? built in barbecue? how big? does it work? does it look nice?

Too many factors to discuss on the internet.

EDIT

I will agree, you DO need to get multiple bids, you should always get at least THREE bids minimum. Also, consider costs of having inspectors come in to check the work. etc.


----------



## Blondesense

_ * ~deleted~
*_


----------

